# advice needed.



## quill (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm working on a graphic novel and I need some help. 

The story so far is generic: main character goes on a journey, collects companions, and ultimately defeats the antagonist. 

HOWEVER.

I'd like something... unusual to add. What are some things I can throw in to make it more original? The main character(s) are a species of my own creation, quad futuristic-evolved feline-type animals. Their dewclaws have lengthened to mock opposable thumbs, which they occasionally use. Of course, humans being vacant from the story, these animals have a superior intelligence and language. I'd get more into the descriptions but I'm making up an information sheet for that.

Based on what I've told here, anyone have any ideas to help me out?


----------



## Luna_Redmoon (Mar 15, 2008)

A surprising love triangle maybe? Or perhaps one finds something new about themself that they are afraid to tell. An inner controversy so to speak.


----------



## quill (Mar 15, 2008)

I've got a branch of the species that has a special feature to them, and they're the "seers" of the tribe, thus not allowed to have any sort of romantic involvement- one of the females is going to be involved with the main character, so that's kinda a love triangle... him, her and the expectations of the tribe.

The 'adventure party' consists of the main, the female I mentioned above, a three-legged fox called Gingivere, and one other I haven't made a decision on yet, in case you're curious :3


----------



## Anubis16 (Mar 15, 2008)

Having a unique species is a good thing, but it's not really a deal breaker.  The setting (I'm including the species into the setting) is only really a topical part of writing, but a creative setting can help the reader get hooked.  

If you're looking for a plot twist, there's really only so much advice I can give without knowing more about the plot.  Personally I'm not to keen on clichÃ© plots, but I can forgive that one aspect if the character development is good.  I've always liked stories where the reader feels conflicted about the main character, which might be a good thing to do if you feel the plot is generic.  That allows you to still keep the reader's interest so that the reader can get past the fact that the story is generic.  However, that's just my personal preference and there are really a thousand places you can branch off from here.  

My suggestion is you take some time to think it over.  Especially if you're doing a graphic novel you don't want to get a really good idea midway through.  I'm sure if you keep it on the back burner for a while you'll come up with something.


----------



## lobosabio (Mar 15, 2008)

Start with the plot.  At the moment it comes off as being very generic and uninteresting.  So, I suggest dumping it and starting with a clean sheet of paper.  Oh, here's an idea!  Have the protagonist get his ass kicked in the final battle.


----------



## quill (Mar 15, 2008)

Hehe, that's part of my problem- it's been on the back burner for a few years now, and I recently decided I wanted to actually make something of it. It originally involved birds, but then I changed my mind and wanted to write about something I was more familiar with. I've scrapped it twice, and I'm hoping three time's the charm.

The character is kinda neutral- you're unsure if he's the good guy or the bad guy stringing these innocents along for the ride.


----------



## Poetigress (Mar 17, 2008)

Personally, I think plot has to come out of character, instead of being developed in a vacuum.  Ask yourself what the characters want, how they may or may not get it, what they believe, what they like and dislike -- and then develop situations that challenge those things.  "Main character goes on a journey" -- there's more to that journey than simply what happens to the character along the way; it's important to also consider what happens _inside_ the character along the way.  The character at the end should not be the same as the character at the beginning -- or in the rare cases where they are, it should be because they've chosen to stay that way.



			
				LoboSabio said:
			
		

> At the moment it comes off as being very generic and uninteresting. So, I suggest dumping it and starting with a clean sheet of paper.



I don't think it's uninteresting; it's just undeveloped.  After all "main character goes on a journey, collects companions, and ultimately defeats the antagonist" could describe, in a nutshell, everything from _The Lion King_ to _The Lord of the Rings_, which are hardly uninteresting stories.



> Oh, here's an idea! Have the protagonist get his ass kicked in the final battle.



Um... it's kind of difficult to defeat the antagonist if you lose the final battle.  Sometimes things are cliches because they work and they're satisfying.  >^_^<


----------



## quill (Mar 18, 2008)

Thank you, Poet! That's the kickinthebutt I needed. And yes, I had explained it was disgustingly generic thus far, which is why I started this thread in the first place XD 

Thanks again for everyone's help, hopefully we'll see some evidence of this story pretty soon!


----------

